
(1996) Neal Stephenson: Mother Earth Mother Board - tim_sw
https://www.wired.com/1996/12/ffglass/
======
xhedley
Great link. Interesting how Stephenson believed in 1996 (probably correctly)
that a directly wired connection from Manhattan to London was faster than a
non direct connection from Manhattan to the Bronx.

Nowadays the speed of light is a good reason why the Bronx is a possible
location for High Frequency Trading in Wall Street while London is not. (My
calculations say it takes 40ms for light to travel London to NY).

